# Macosx.com Threads From The Dead Association



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

What you can do here is bring a thread that was cool but was forgotten to the recent threads lineup (by posting in there) and list the name here. 

It'll help a lot of people who grieve that their threads have died.


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

Well I was going to bring up the "Poll: Is xoot insane?" thread, but currently it doesn't seem to be dead.  More like undead.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 16, 2002)

Bring to life the "cuss thread"!  It was great, but it is so long gone its not even funny.  Have you any idea how many posts are in there?!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Less than Herve's, but it was a good thread. What happened to it? 

I will bring it back. In case you were wondering, admin let you post in the cuss thread.


----------



## wdw_ (May 16, 2002)

The deadest of the dead threads is the legendary *"Cooler than Slashdot"* thread.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Legendary?! Phht!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

wow.... this thread is old. Notice how you don't recognize anyone who posted ;-) http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=07


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Oh, man! 666 posts!


----------



## homer (May 17, 2002)

Is it premature to nominate this one?


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

I wanna add "Hello, everybody!" by LTM to the list.


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

homer said:
			
		

> Is it premature to nominate this one?


 Wow... this thread is recursive.


----------



## Randman (Jan 27, 2005)

I think trying to track down Arden's posts should be nominated for something.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 27, 2005)

I have an understandable affinity for this one:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2538

...although the feature it concerns is, alas, long gone...


----------



## Randman (Jan 27, 2005)

Any thread started by tree.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 27, 2005)

Yep!!

This thread is way old!!


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2005)

No!


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2005)

Long gone how?  Or, what did it do in the first place?  I just tried it, and when I hid the application the minimized icon shrunk and disappeared... click on the application and it reappeared and unmagnified.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 29, 2005)

It was funny really - it used to be that the minimized window's dock icon would leap out of the dock, zip across and be 'swallowed' by the application icon.

"Wheee!"


----------

